# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  >  Convert VBA from PC Excel to Mac 2011 Excel

## kyuuten

Hi guys,

I have a VBA compiled which works fine on PC, but don't know if it works for Mac.
Can anyone help me?

As you can see, the website is a password protected one, so I'd just need the syntax checked.

PS: Crosspost here: http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/excel-q...ml#post3448757

Thanks,
Iulian




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## arlu1201

kyuuten,

Welcome to the forum.

I have added *code tags* to your post.  As per forum rule 3, you need to use them whenever you put any code in your post.  Please add them in future.  In order to put code tags, either type  [CODE]Please [url=https://www.excelforum.com/login.php]Login or Register [/url] to view this content.[/CODE]  at the end of it, OR you can highlight your code and click the *#* icon at the top of your post window.

----------


## JosephP

you have to remove



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


for the mac

----------

